
Ars Technica – Not Linux Distro Review – GhostBSD - vermaden
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/not-actually-linux-distro-review-deux-ghostbsd/
======
seddin
This title made me feel kinda weird, I've always read it as Arch Technica
instead of Ars.

